# Dewalt Tools



## Kenika59 (May 1, 2011)

Does anyone know the best place to purchase Dewalt Tools?
I've done searches & they are all about the same price. 
Are there places that offer coupons or discounts on Dewalt Tools?
I am interested in the 9 piece set (drill, hammer drill, impact driver, circular & reciprocating saws etc.) in addition I would like a Dewalt 8" Grinder. 
I have been looking online & in the local paper but the are all about the same.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I would think Amazon.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Everybody is going to be pretty competitive. I bought my starter kit from Grizzly. I think they had it on sale at the time. I've seen it on sale at Lowe's also so keep your eyes open and shop around.

After the initial starter kit I bought a double charger and some extra batteries. I've also gone to a tool store in my area and bought what they call bare tools. Tools without batteries or charger or case but you add them to the kit you already have. Cheap way to get more tools without really needing the extra batteries or chargers.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Big Dave said:


> Everybody is going to be pretty competitive. I bought my starter kit from Grizzly. I think they had it on sale at the time. I've seen it on sale at Lowe's also so keep your eyes open and shop around.
> 
> After the initial starter kit I bought a double charger and some extra batteries. I've also gone to a tool store in my area and bought what they call bare tools. Tools without batteries or charger or case but you add them to the kit you already have. Cheap way to get more tools without really needing the extra batteries or chargers.


 I have found that a cheaper way to get more batteries and chargers is to buy more tools. If you catch the tool on the right day you can get 2 batteries and 1 charger, IMO you can't have too many batteries.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This site has a bunch of combos*

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_dewalt+power-tools+combination-power-tool-kits

And amazon:
http://astore.amazon.com/dewalt.cordless.drill.impact.driver.cut.off.tool.combo.kit-20

All sorts of tools in bundles and combinations.  bill


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

You're going to see a lot of sales at the BORGs, Amazon and in the local paper about the week after Memorial Day. (Father's Day is in June.)

Which brings up a thought...
You would NEVER buy Mom a vacuum for Mother's Day but Dad would love ANY tool for Father's Day. Sort of a weird prespective...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Have you looked at "reconditioned" tools?

I quit buying dewalt cordless cause I feel the quality just isn't there anymore. I've phased em all out to rigid which I think are a little tougher. But back to the main point, the last rigid I bought was a recon'd hammer drill with two new lithium bats and a charger for the price of one lithium battery... A great deal and the tool just like new...

Just a thought...

~tom


----------



## Zion212 (May 31, 2010)

Amazon has the best deals if you have Prime with the free 2 day shipping, and no taxes.


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2011)

I get a 20% coupon from Harbor Freight and take it to Home Depot and they honor it. Done it several times and it worked every time. It only works for 1 tool at the time and 1 per day. You might can save other ways but that is a easy way and it will get you 20% off.
Swede


----------



## Woodwork Guy (Jul 1, 2011)

I got a 4 pc kit 18v kit (drill, impact, recip saw and flashlight) for $249 at Lowes 2 mos ago. Check the big box ads for deals.


----------



## nickr (Jul 3, 2011)

I dont know if its the best place, but I drove around to Home Depot, Sears, Osh and, a local tool store and none of them had the DeWalt palm sander I was looking for, then I called up Lowes and they had it in stock, I drove over and picked it up.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Like Tom said reconditioned tools can be a bargain. Try calling any shop locally that repairs power tools. They usually have tools that people brought in to fix but never picked up. Since they have already repaired the tool they more or less know the overall condition.
8" grinder?!!! Unless your doing metal fab work it's about useless. 

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

